# Why does my beagle still scratch?



## BeckyBeagal (Dec 12, 2006)

Dear Dog Forum family 

Becky is using K-9 Advantix and heart warm pill monthly. She gets bath periodically - more often than most dogs, I think, gets her ears clean regularly. However, she still scratches her ear-around area, and legs.
I don't understand why? Am I missing anything? Please share your expertise.
I appreciate any advice you can give me.

Hugs to you all.

One more thing, she just got her annual test last december.


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

She could have dry skin.. what kind of shampoo is being used on her?
And how often with the baths?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Allergies are one of the most common reasons for scratching and licking. Dogs react just like humans...the skin itches. There are several different kinds of allergies and you might want to talk with your vet about those possibilities on your next visit.


----------



## ShannaJRT83 (Jan 28, 2008)

There could be multiple reasons why she is itching:
It could be some sort of allergy (food, seasonal, etc.). 
You did mention that she gets regular baths, and as weird as this may sound, you might be bathing her too much. The rough estimate for bathing a dog is about every 6-8 weeks, but that does vary from dog to dog. Some dogs need to go longer in between baths because they don't produce natural coat oils as quickly. 
It could also be a behavioral thing. Does she only scratch when you leave or if there is a thunder storm? Things like that. 
Also it could be something as simple as dry skin, maybe your vet could suggest something, such as fish oil (it does wonders for the coat!) 

My best advice is to slowly weed out all the possibilities, one at a time!


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

It could be because of the food your feeding her. What kind of food is she eating?
Another thing I can think of would be that your washing her to much. In the winter skin dries out really easy.


----------



## BeckyBeagal (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you everybody-

We use either "oatmeal" or "rid flea" by Hartz and feed her Canidae All Life Stage. Her scratching is ongoing thing, she does that at any time. 

I never thought she might have allegies. We might try different shampoo first. Any recommendation?


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I used to belong to a beagle forum, and I had the same question there, they advised me that I was bathing Bailey too much. beagles skin dries out very easily, you have to let her keep some of the natural oil in her fur. I wash my beagles with regular dog shampoo and then use dove conditioner, it makes them soft! And it tends to moisturize pretty well too


----------



## BeckyBeagal (Dec 12, 2006)

Forget to mention, 6~8wks is normal becky gets her bath. 

Will it be safe if I give her children's Benadryl Allegy liquid formula, very small dose? Please advise.


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

Every so often I need to give our Sassy (husky mix) some benadryl, the vet told me 1 cc for every 10 pound. Call your vet to ask what they would recommend though. Sassy has food allergies and if the kids give her bread or eggs it means either a dose of benadryl or a trip to the vets for a shot. 

I dont think giving her a bath every 6-8 weeks should dry out her skin because that gives plenty of time for the natural oils to come back after the bath. 

I have to give Sassy a bath about every week or 2 depends on the weather. I use the Fresh and Clean shampoo and trade back and forth on which one. Winter months I use oatmeal and summer months I use medicated (shiny green one). That is the only way I can keep her dry skin in check. With Sassy we have used many different brands of dog food (when she was younger) and the only one she does not have a reaction to is Iams lamb and rice. 

I know some on here might not like Iams because of their history but if that is the only food I can feed her and not have her break out and chew herself raw, that is what I have to use.


----------



## chucky (Mar 5, 2007)

my friends french buldog was scratching himself till he was bleeding, so she gave the dog a little of fish oil with food, and she put fish oil on the spots that he was scratching, it did work, he stoped scratching, in 2 or 3 weeks, but her, and my app. smelled like fish oil, it stunk so bad, i stopped letting her dog in my app,untill she gave him a good bath, i was selling my app. at that time, if i was looking at app. that stunk so bad, i,d never buy it.
but fish oil worked great, i,m pretty sure bulldogs aren,t the only breed that fish oil works on.


----------



## BeckyBeagal (Dec 12, 2006)

chucky said:


> Do you happen to know any other nature oils? No, thank you to fish smell!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

I give fish oil to my dog and I don't smell it. The fish oil does work well too. Mayb eit just depends on which oil you use? My husband got regular fish oil capsules (the ones for humans) and I just cut them open and squirt half of one capsule on her food a day. You can get allergy testing done, though I have heard it is expensive. With all the drying heat in the winter time, I think everyone gets a little itchy. My dog is itchier than usual too, but nothing has changed other than the season. Finally, I wouldn't use a "rid flea" shampoo on your dog if she is already on advantix. That's too much pesticides... if you ever want to give your dog a flea bath... use dawn dish detergent instead... just as effective, but much safer to use.


----------



## HoundedByHounds (Aug 17, 2007)

I'd look to the food.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

When Kody was about 4 months old, he started losing his fur in patches. I took him to the vet who said it wasn't anything bad to worry about, but he neeed more nutrition. His Iams puppy food wasn't cutting it for him, plus he was eating other things around the house and just messing up his stomach anyway. So I got fish oil pills. Man I went through those things like CRAZY, he LOVED THEM! He acted as if they were treats, I gave him one a day before I left for work and his coat got so shiny and smooth and no more scratching and his fur grew back. Try the pills, they're not nasty and the dogs like them. mine did anyway.


----------



## BeckyBeagal (Dec 12, 2006)

All right, I guess I have to share my fish oil suppliments with Becky.
Thank you so much. I will try fish oil and keep you all updated.


----------

